# Anti Virus/siteblocker Question......



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a question for all you experienced computer members out there.

We decided to surprise my 11 year old daughter with a laptop for Xmas. We thought this would be a good learning experience
for her to become more computer savy. We intend it to be used primarily for school work.

On our home machine we use the anti virus/site blocking software from our ISP. I wanted to install the same software on the
laptop, but found out that it is not compatable with Vista Premium 64 bit. It will run on Vista 32 bit but not 64. Wowway (my ISP provider) said
they are working on the Vista 64 bit but are not ready yet. I really would like to use my ISP anti virus, but may need to chose something
in the short term to protect the laptop and daughter.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why do you have the 64bit Vista on a laptop?

64bit is really meant for server with >32GB of RAM. I could go into the greeky details, but I think you should have the laptop reconfigured with the 32bit version.

Besides your ISP software, you're going to run into more issues with software not ready for 64bit O/S.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why do you have the 64bit Vista on a laptop?
> 
> 64bit is really meant for server with >32GB of RAM. I could go into the greeky details, but I think you should have the laptop reconfigured with the 32bit version.
> 
> Besides your ISP software, you're going to run into more issues with software not ready for 64bit O/S.


X2. Vista is a memory hog, for sure. With the 32 bit version, you should be sure to have at least 4GB of RAM memory, or it will be S-L-O-W (kinda like the old Windows 3.1, but with more problems). Any chance of getting Windows XP installed? You'll be much happier! (I know - my laptop has Vista!)

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> X2. Vista is a memory hog, for sure. With the 32 bit version, you should be sure to have at least 4GB of RAM memory, or it will be S-L-O-W (kinda like the old Windows 3.1, but with more problems). Any chance of getting Windows XP installed? You'll be much happier! (I know - my laptop has Vista!)
> 
> Mike


X2


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

clarkely said:


> X2. Vista is a memory hog, for sure. With the 32 bit version, you should be sure to have at least 4GB of RAM memory, or it will be S-L-O-W (kinda like the old Windows 3.1, but with more problems). Any chance of getting Windows XP installed? You'll be much happier! (I know - my laptop has Vista!)
> 
> Mike


X2
[/quote]
My wife uses a laptop running Vista Home Premium with no speed issues. I would echo the suggestion of the others, 32 bit not 64, 2 to 4 Gb of RAM (we are running 3 GB and find it works great). Good luck with your PC if you decide to stick with it Norton produces a compatabile version of anti virus for 64 bit Vista.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate Vista. Been using it for a year because I wanted to become versed in it before I had to deploy it to others - AND I STILL HATE IT! If you haven't purchased the laptop yet, see if you can get an XP downgrade. If you have purchased it already - see if you can get an XP downgrade. Have I told you I HATE VISTA?

But, I digress. I use Symantec Endpoint here at school but on my home computers I have McAfee for virus and spam and B-Safe Online for Internet surfing controls. The home version of Symantec is Norton Antivirus. I like all three products but am not familiar with the Norton.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I think most new PCs, Laptops, etc are coming standard with 64 bit - and there is nothing wrong with it. The problem is finding software - which needs to catch up with the hardware.

I have used the Norton family, a bit pricey, but does the trick. Spybot & Ad-aware are the only on-line downloadables that I would use.

Your wireless router should also have in its firmware an area to block sites.

The big question is to determine if you need it just for home - or anywhere.

Rick


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The laptops being sold today with 64bit instead of 32bit are being loaded with the 64bit Windows Vista. I would keep the 64bit addition and just use the parental controls built into the OS to protect your daughter and when your ISP is able to support the 64bit go with it. It should not be very long before they are up to speed with the 64bit.

Leon


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> The laptops being sold today with 64bit instead of 32bit are being loaded with the 64bit Windows Vista. I would keep the 64bit addition and just use the parental controls built into the OS to protect your daughter and when your ISP is able to support the 64bit go with it. It should not be very long before they are up to speed with the 64bit.
> 
> Leon


Many are now loaded with the 64 bit Vista Premium and mine has 4G/ram.

Thanks! I found the parental controls on the OS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> The laptops being sold today with 64bit instead of 32bit are being loaded with the 64bit Windows Vista. I would keep the 64bit addition and just use the parental controls built into the OS to protect your daughter and when your ISP is able to support the 64bit go with it. It should not be very long before they are up to speed with the 64bit.
> 
> Leon


While some MNC's are shipping 64bit...I still say go with the 32bit.

I'm running "Windows 7" (the next OS from Microsoft) at home and while it is still 'beta" software, it is a LOT better then Vista.

While the OS has some nice built in features, I still use "ComputerTime" on my kids PC's. It allows me to limit their daily time and sites they can visit. I can configure times of the day they can use their PC and if needed, I can add extra time to their accounts. I give this program a huge 2 Thumbs Up.
















http://www.softwaretime.com/


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a program called Spector Soft for my kids computers. I cannot tell you the trouble those kids can get into online. My oldest son a few years ago was talking online and looking at stuff that still haunts me. He tried denying it but I had proof in that Spector Soft is like a VCR of every screen shot. A ton of companies use these programs as well. But I still use it and my younger kids know its there and they better not get off track or it will email instantly when keywords are searched for or come up in forums.

I know alot of people think this is wrong, but there is too much bad on the internet, and even good kids get caught up in the web. That is also why all my computers are in the family room.

A friend was staying at our house with their preteen who decided to search for $^*# and when I got back to town and checked my email I had 93 messages from bad websites the kid had visited. Needless to say, the kid doesn't go on the internet anymore period. A huge blow out because some kid on the school bus told him to go to some sites to see (&^&*.

BTW, I use Windows Live One Care for all my PC's, it is a spyware, virus, system & backup program. I like it, it doesn't slow down the computer like Norton, made by Windows so it better work, and you get 3 PC's for the price of one. Plus you can make one the administrator and monitor the other computers.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

There is probably a reason they installed a 64 bit version of Vista. Check the CPU on the laptop, it's probably a 64 bit processor. I wouldn't run out and uninstall Vista 64 to a 32 bit version of Vista or downgrade to XP (MS doesn't sell XP anymore). Besides you will just be that much further behind when have to move to the next version of Windows. There are many ways to protect yourself and your children besides the free tools your ISP gives you. Many of them are built right into Vista, others have been suggested here.

Personally I don't run antivirus software as it slows down the computer too much and viruses are not much of a threat anymore. Most threats are through websites and email on computers that are unpatched; they are almost always some form of malware and not computer viruses. Video codecs seem to be the most prolific avenues of transmission lately. The biggest threat is not monitoring what your children are doing online. There is no software that can replace a parent. I would look into some of the web sites that have suggestions for parents. Some strategies are surprisingly low tech: like put the family computer in an open place where anyone can look over the child's shoulder at any time and see what they are doing, preview all their emails, etc. By not starting with the expectation that what they do online is "private" you can prevent a lot of problems down the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

phxbrit said:


> There is probably a reason they installed a 64 bit version of Vista. Check the CPU on the laptop, *it's probably a 64 bit processor*.


FYI....All processors have been 64bit enabled for about 5-6 years now....Intel and AMD.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

64 bit vs. 32 bit aside, and back to your original question, I would suggest looking into Safeeyes, which is a server-based blocking/filtering service. Being server-based, it is not dependent upon local software on your computer.

Safeeyes website


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that having the computer visible is a must and that there should be no expection of privacy.

We learned the hard way with the first kid. But some parents can't be at home all the time.

My software allows for blocking during certain hours.

It's a personal opinion.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

She will have no privacy with the laptop. To be used only downstairs for homework and parental controls engaged for
keeping everyone honest. Same rules that apply now with our home desktop.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> She will have no privacy with the laptop. To be used only downstairs for homework and parental controls engaged for
> keeping everyone honest. Same rules that apply now with our home desktop.


Thats the best policy and its free!!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

This is what I use for content filtering:

http://residential.iphantom.com/

It does have a yearly service fee but it's not that much and it does a fantastic job. It also works on the entire home network not just one system.

For virus protection I would use NOD32 because it's fast and does a better job then Norton:

http://www.eset.com/products/

The problem with all anti virus software is that it usually only picks things up after your infected. Once your infected you can never trust that the virus is gone no matter which software you use to remove it. The only sure way is to format the drive and re-install.

If you want to avoid virus infection:

1. Never open email attachments no matter who they are from
2. Never download files from the internet, except from major sites. No bittorrent or other file sharing software.
3. Never click on a link in an email. Copy and Paste it into the address bar of the browser if you must go to the website.
4. Turn of HTML support in your email reader.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I use a couple of programs. Although there have been a few reported problems with it, I have been using ZoneAlarm Security Suite for probably 4 or 5 years with no (knock on wood) problems. It allows me to block content and set allowable times for my son to be online.

Another great networking program (IMO) that I use is Network Magic. I have a rather large home network and it simplifies many aspects of it.

Both of these programs offer a free download trial period.

NOTE: I an not affiliated with either of these companies, I simply have found software that works great for our applications.


----------

